

WriteNear - maresca
http://www.writenear.com/

======
mazsa
I like the idea. Crisis communication may be one of the use cases (cf.
<http://www.ushahidi.com> ).

Do you plan an API for that?

~~~
maresca
I haven't thought about it, honestly. I'm sure many use cases will come to
light over time.

